# Playoff Schedule



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Eastern Conference

#1 Detroit vs. #4 Cleveland

Game 1 - Fri August 29 Detroit at Cleveland 8:00 PM 8:00 PM ESPN2
Game 2 - Sun August 31 Cleveland at Detroit 12:00 PM 12:00 PM ESPN2
Game 3 * Tues Sept. 2 Cleveland at Detroit 7:00 PM 7:00 PM ESPN2

#2 Charlotte vs. #3 Connecticut

Game 1 - Thurs August 28 Charlotte at Connecticut 7:00 PM 7:00 PM
Game 2 - Sat August 30 Connecticut at Charlotte 3:00 PM 3:00 PM NBATV/T
Game 3 * Mon Sept. 1 Connecticut at Charlotte 7:00 PM 7:00 PM NBATV

Western Conference

#1 Los Angeles vs. #4 Minnesota

Game 1 - Thurs August 28 Los Angeles at Minnesota 6:30 PM 7:30 PM ESPN2
Game 2 - Sat August 30 Minnesota at Los Angeles 7:00 PM 10:00 PM NBATV/T
Game 3 * Mon Sept. 1 Minnesota at Los Angeles 7:00 PM 10:00 PM NBATV

#2 Houston vs. #3 Sacramento

Game 1 - Fri August 29 Houston at Sacramento 7:00 PM 10:00 PM NBATV
Game 2 - Sun August 31 Sacramento at Houston 3:30 PM 4:30 PM ESPN2
Game 3 * Tues Sept. 2 Sacramento at Houston 8:00 PM 9:00 PM OXYGEN


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here are my picks -

Detroit in 2 Games
Connecticut in 3 Games
Los Angeles in 2 Games
Houston in 3 Games

WNBA Finals -
Detroit vs. Houston

WNBA Champs
Detroit

Maybe it is wishful thinking... I just think all of the issues in LA will take it's toll. It is time for the EAST to win it.... a new champ.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I hope it goes EXACTLY like u said. I would love to see shock and comets at the championship.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

No one else has predicitons?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

YES I HOPE TO SEE DETROIT AND HOUSTON VIE FOR THE TITLE. I WOULDNT MIND SEEING A NEW WNBA CHAMP JUST AS LONG AS THE SPARKS HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!

GO COMETS! GO SHOCK! GO STING!


----------

